
Self-Modification in Game Theory - exolymph
https://theviewfromhellyes.wordpress.com/2016/04/03/self-modification-in-game-theory/
======
memexy
> But self-modifying to feel pain more easily would usually incur reputational
> costs. We have terms like “crybaby,” “whiner,” and “drama queen” precisely
> because we recognize that some people may be incentivized to express an
> excessive amount of pain. However, those with high social status or social
> value may be particularly likely to over-express pain, as they are less
> likely to be mocked or ostracized for doing it. This is the “cry-bully”
> phenomenon: those with little fear of social ostracism or judgment may
> express excessive pain or offense against those less powerful (e.g. the
> outgroup), and get away with it without reputational costs.

This describes a lot of what happens on social media. Most of the people with
high reputation on Twitter (whether through number of followers or verified
accounts) would qualify as "cry-bullies".

